# Old Barn needs repaint



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I very rarely do exterior work but there is an old barn needs a repaint. I said I would think about it. It's aged rough wood. I expect to power was it and spray the paint. For such a job what kind of primer and paint would be best for such a project. My most easily acquired paints are Para, PPG or BM.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Just use cheap barn paint. Do they really want to pay for a top dollar product/application on a barn? Heck around here if you leave the doors and windows open, they'll paint your cows for free! Honest! They even tell people to make sure the grass around the barn is mowed if they don't want the grass to be white/red.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

jennifertemple said:


> I very rarely do exterior work but there is an old barn needs a repaint. I said I would think about it. It's aged rough wood. I expect to power was it and spray the paint. For such a job what kind of primer and paint would be best for such a project. My most easily acquired paints are Para, PPG or BM.


BM 100 long oil, two coats regal lowlustre.


----------



## dwallon60 (Apr 22, 2018)

*Barn paint*

I would not recommend using a long oil myself because potentially you can actually lift the old paint off after pressure washing and scraping. I had a house that I looked at for a complaint a while ago that the painter had scraped the south side of the house but since there was no issue with the rest of the house, he used a long oil for the whole house. All the paint was tight afterwards on the south side, but started peeling badly on the remainder of the house. I was told that a long oil can penetrate through the latex paint and actually lift it from the substrate.
My suggestion would be to use a "glue primer" such as PeelBond, Peelstop or Prime RX if the paint is peeling badly or just use whatever latex paint if not.
Barn paint used to be readily available, but typically now it is only from farm and ranch stores.
:smile:


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

dwallon60 said:


> I would not recommend using a long oil myself because potentially you can actually lift the old paint off after pressure washing and scraping. I had a house that I looked at for a complaint a while ago that the painter had scraped the south side of the house but since there was no issue with the rest of the house, he used a long oil for the whole house. All the paint was tight afterwards on the south side, but started peeling badly on the remainder of the house. I was told that a long oil can penetrate through the latex paint and actually lift it from the substrate.
> My suggestion would be to use a "glue primer" such as PeelBond, Peelstop or Prime RX if the paint is peeling badly or just use whatever latex paint if not.
> Barn paint used to be readily available, but typically now it is only from farm and ranch stores.
> :smile:


I assumed most of the original finish was gone and whats left is weathered bare wood. Lots of old barns in these parts, many get media blasted and full repaint.


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

I would not use long oil for this application... great primer, just used it on new mahogany railing we made. but I would probably just use coverstain, good inexpensive, and readily available. I would then use BM Moorelife the regal select flat finish. I think flat looks better on old weathered wood than low luster. 


another option would be to go at it with BM arborcoat solid stain. This would be my preference on the siding. We did the main building for our local historical society in solid white stain, about 5 years ago. It still looks good.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I assumed most of the original finish was gone and whats left is weathered bare wood. Lots of old barns in these parts, many get media blasted and full repaint.


So far I've only seen a picture but it's red. That's about as much as I know, right now. (I'm busy redoing a deck from last year. Shoveling the snow off it last winter wrecked the high traffic area & steps) 

I am correct about pressure washing before priming, right?


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

Bleach, wash, paint.


----------



## pjohnson1970 (Jul 5, 2018)

I'd wash it then paint with a middle of the range barn paint, although barn paint isn't so readily available these days it's worth looking around for, especially for this sort of job.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

One of the guys here just did a 4000sqft barn that had been painted twice in the last 70 years. They powerwashed, scraped the hell out of it, primed with 094, 2 coats mooreguard. Apparently the media blaster wasn't working thus scrape by hand.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Pressure wash, spray and backroll one good coat of a "self priming" paint and give a three year warranty max.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Two coats of Flood solid color acrylic stain. BM sells Flood stain and PPG owns the company. Spray and backroll.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I used to sell 8-9 skids of barn paint a week in the summer. Mainly because no other paint store thought it was worth the effort because the $$$$ amount you make on a five is so low. But when you double your money on 324 buckets a week......At the time it was $25 a bucket we made. So four months at 8 skids of 36 buckets......ok i'll do the algebra. $115,200.00 in profit. All just for storing and ordering paint for a painting company. We didn't have to shake it or load it! They boxed into drums and mixed it in the drums.Their crews would even grab the carts and load it themselves. All we did was count what was on the trucks after they were done and invoice it. We didn't even have to unload it from the truck! We'd come in every Wednesday morning and all we had to do was move the skids a little bit. Hell the customer even paid CASH!

And believe it or not my district manager at PPG gave me hell for doing it, and essentially banned all of his stores from selling it after i left the company.

That's the kind of mentality that is running PPG AND SW! Honest to god.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

https://www.ppgpaints.com/products/ppg-barn-fence-exterior-flat-latex


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've been asked to do this a few times. I live in the same area you do. Mennonites tend to be specialists in this regard. I've passed this on to them in the past. We've all got our niches, and if they do this well. Fire it up. We've all gotta eat.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Without seeing it, you never really know. 

If they want a pretty decent job done. This is what I would do.


Clean it, wait a day or two afterwards, let the moisture get out of the wood. 



If the boards are weathered real bad, but not falling apart, get some PrimeRx or XIM Peel Bond. Spray/back roll. Then coat with Duration Exterior. Done. 



Baby will look clean and new for a long time.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I'd try the local feed store and get some barn paint...cheap. I just saw it on ad here at coastal farm and ranch....I'd be real hesitant to prime and try forming a film...that the more ya put on, the more that peels off in about 3 years. Clean it and make it red again. Stain or flat barn paint but its gotta be permeable.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Brushman4 said:


> https://www.ppgpaints.com/products/ppg-barn-fence-exterior-flat-latex


 Find enough of it in one store to do 1 barn and i'll give you $50.00. They don't and won't stock it in the Columbus ohio market. That was my point. They can get it, but they don't want to get it because the mindset is they don't make enough money off of it to bother.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

PACman said:


> Find enough of it in one store to do 1 barn and i'll give you $50.00. They don't and won't stock it in the Columbus ohio market. That was my point. They can get it, but they don't want to get it because the mindset is they don't make enough money off of it to bother.


That begs the question, why sell it then? Either raise the price or discontinue it!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I am facing a similar situation in a month or so and have been considering the suggestions already offered. My personal thought (this suburban boy has never painted a barn before) was to pressure wash, then peel bond, then a not too fancy acrylic.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

These gypsy crews do all of the barn painting around these parts. They have the big hydraulic sprayers out of 50g drums and go to town. 

It's not really a market for the decorative painters.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

sandcreekfarm said:


> recommend BEHR Exterior, it's the best exterior barn paint for damage surfaces!
> 
> find more suitable barn paint in this buying guide article here: Top 7 Best Barn Paint Reviews (2020 Updated) - Sand Creek Farm


I'm sure that after 2.5 yrs no one needs a recommendation any longer. You know - it just might be a little later for that. But more to the point, take your amateur behr recommendations and stupid marketing posts and stuff them right about where the sun don't shine. Thanks for playing.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Joe67 said:


> I'm sure that after 2.5 yrs no one needs a recommendation any longer. You know - it just might be a little later for that. But more to the point, take your amateur behr recommendations and stupid marketing posts and stuff them right about where the sun don't shine. Thanks for playing.


 Aww, cmon Joe. I think he was a farmer.  Threw him in the spam bucket anyhow.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't imagine using 'paint' on a barn. The sheer acres of peeling paint in 10 years would be discouraging to everybody involved.

The few barns that I've painted I just sprayed latex Solid Stain. Looked good and held up well.


----------



## Mr. Paintman (Dec 16, 2020)

jennifertemple said:


> So far I've only seen a picture but it's red. That's about as much as I know, right now. (I'm busy redoing a deck from last year. Shoveling the snow off it last winter wrecked the high traffic area & steps)
> 
> I am correct about pressure washing before priming, right?


NO. **** PRESSURE WASHING IT. YOU NEED TO USE ELBOW GREASE. AND SCRAPE AND SAND AND SAND AND SCRAPE SOME MORE. AND IF YOU'RE REALLY GONNA SPRAY IT. DONT CUT IT AND LAY IT ON TILL IT RUNS, AND HAVE A GUY BEHIND YA BACK ROLLING


----------



## Mr. Paintman (Dec 16, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Aww, cmon Joe. I think he was a farmer.  Threw him in the spam bucket anyhow.


Right on Joe. You tell em


----------



## Mr. Paintman (Dec 16, 2020)

ParamountPaint said:


> These gypsy crews do all of the barn painting around these parts. They have the big hydraulic sprayers out of 50g drums and go to town.
> 
> It's not really a market for the decorative painters.


Shhhit I would beg to differ. To restore an old historical barn and bring on the beauty of quality products and old school craftsmanship, and what they can do is a challenge any painter would endure.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Mr. Paintman said:


> Right on Joe. You tell em


Just letting you know that this thread is 3 years old and people probably aren't following it anymore. Resurrecting old threads for no good reason is a bit of a sin around here. FYI. 🙃 . Unless of course there is a good reason.😅


----------



## Mr. Paintman (Dec 16, 2020)

YES THEYRE IS A BIG REASON. THANK YOU FOR BEING THE BLOG COP


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Mr. Paintman said:


> YES THEYRE IS A BIG REASON. THANK YOU FOR BEING THE BLOG COP


Take a few deep breaths, a step back, and relax. Kevyn was just imparting some sage advice from his position as a long time member _and_ as moderator - so yes, he IS a forum cop. So as such, show a bit of restraint in your replies and keep them civil - at least if you want to hang around.


----------



## Mr. Paintman (Dec 16, 2020)

RH said:


> Take a few deep breaths, a step back, and relax. Kevyn was just imparting some sage advice from his position as a long time member _and_ as moderator - so yes, he IS a forum cop. So as such, show a bit of restraint in your replies and keep them civil - at least if you want to hang around.


 Huh? It doesn't matter how old a thread is, if it's still posted and I've NEVER read it until now, then it's only not even 1 day old to me. As far as deep breaths go, (its ironic you ask) YES I need to, I've always taken shallow breaths which doesn't give you enough oxygen. So I've been working (by meditating, etc.) On taking in deeper breaths and trying to make it a natural habit. It's very healthy.. as far as a step back? NEVER go backwards. ALWAYS MOVE FORWARD. relax?yes I need to take a day off. There's so much work here it's becoming overwhelming. Thank u


----------



## Mr. Paintman (Dec 16, 2020)

Mr. Paintman said:


> Huh? It doesn't matter how old a thread is, if it's still posted and I've NEVER read it until now, then it's only not even 1 day old to me. As far as deep breaths go, (its ironic you ask) YES I need to, I've always taken shallow breaths which doesn't give you enough oxygen. So I've been working (by meditating, etc.) On taking in deeper breaths and trying to make it a natural habit. It's very healthy.. as far as a step back? NEVER go backwards. ALWAYS MOVE FORWARD. relax?yes I need to take a day off. There's so much work here it's becoming overwhelming. Thank u


 Hang around? Sure that'd be cool.. at the same time if I get banned that'd be just as fine. One less thing in my emails. Yaknowadimean?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Mr. Paintman said:


> Hang around? Sure that'd be cool.. at the same time if I get banned that'd be just as fine. One less thing in my emails. Yaknowadimean?


All the best in your future endeavors. Bye bye.


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

I went to Tractor Supply to pick up some medicine for my cats, and saw this barn paint for VERY cheap. 



https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/majic-town-country-latex-flat-paint-5-gal-classic-red


$60 a 5 for red. 

This seems like it would 100% fit the bill for gypsy barn painter grade paint.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry, but I couldn't help noticing the crime scene in this thread. Did Mr. Paintman ever do an introduction? Call it my Spidey senses, or something, but the ALL CAPS replies presented a Red Flag in my humble opinion. Which begs a question; Why are people so eager to fill a space up with their personality?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

@Mr


CApainter said:


> Sorry, but I couldn't help noticing the crime scene in this thread. Did Mr. Paintman ever do an introduction? Call it my Spidey senses, or something, but the ALL CAPS replies presented a Red Flag in my humble opinion. Which begs a question; Why are people so eager to fill a space up with their personality?


I just re-read all 20 posts, and purchasing a new Graco 495 seems to be the only tangible contribution to PaintTalk (for lack a better way to say it).


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

To his credit, Mr. Paintman did offer a valid comment in Post #27. Unfortunately, he didn't take kindly to the sound advice of the PT authorities.

My strategy to F-up someone else's space, is to first dazzle them with my approachable and humble personality, then blind side them at the appropriate moment.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> Sorry, but I couldn't help noticing the crime scene in this thread. Did Mr. Paintman ever do an introduction? Call it my Spidey senses, or something, but the ALL CAPS replies presented a Red Flag in my humble opinion. Which begs a question; Why are people so eager to fill a space up with their personality?


I think it’s called narcissism, CA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

CApainter said:


> ...to first dazzle them with my approachable and humble personality...


REALLY!!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

jennifertemple said:


> REALLY!!


To the Jury- I offer exhibit [A] above as evidence. Your Honor, ALL CAPS and multiple !!!! implies a less than approachable means of communication.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

CApainter said:


> To the Jury- I offer exhibit [A] above as evidence. Your Honor, ALL CAPS and multiple !!!! implies a less than approachable means of communication.


Yes, but I was not claiming your merits! I know I'm a heathen. Besides: I was just yanking your chain.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CApainter said:


> To the Jury- I offer exhibit [A] above as evidence. Your Honor, ALL CAPS and multiple !!!! implies a less than approachable means of communication.


Objection!

Your Honor…that’s pure conjecture on the part of the prosecution. He can’t possibly know the motives of my Client.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Order in the court!

Mr. Holland, you are in contempt of this court. We will no longer tolerate your objections while not wearing pants. Your objection is overruled and this case is now closed. Court dismissed. _Bailiff, has the Popeye chicken arrived yet?_


----------

